# Soft Top Drainage Channel



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi

When looking at the rear edge of my soft top today (Boot end) I was wondering where does the water run to. Seems to be a rubber seal right round. Also it there any channels which we should be cleaning now and then.

CARLO


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

If you partly lower the hood and peer into the recess immediately behind the door you will see a plastic collection tray on each side. There is a drainage hole in the tray which is connected to a hose leading down and exiting in front on the rear wheels. The hose can get blocked and then water will overflow the tray and collect behind the seat.

If you search, there are posts about how to clear blocked channels


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

missile said:


> If you partly lower the hood and peer into the recess immediately behind the door you will see a plastic collection tray on each side. There is a drainage hole in the tray which is connected to a hose leading down and exiting in front on the rear wheels. The hose can get blocked and then water will overflow the tray and collect behind the seat.
> 
> If you search, there are posts about how to clear blocked channels


Thank you. Will check this out


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

While washing my 2012 Roadster to day I looked in the rear wheel cavity and i couldn't see and hole. I don't have an issue just interested in finding these thinks. On the next service I think I will tell Audi to clean them because with all this foam cleaners, roof cleaning and roof sealing no wonder they get blocked.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

You can, (or at least I can) wriggle your hand down and feel the exit hole.

Every so often, I check there is no debris in the trays and pour some water down into the tray to check the tubes are clear.


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,

How do we clean the drainage system? Mine is blocked somewhere,


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've used a foot pump with a football adapter attached, inserted into the exit point of each of the drainage holes then operated the foot pump by hand whilst holding the adapter in place.

Alternatively as posted already, part open the roof and locate the two off drip trays (one each side) under the folding mechanism and make sure there is no obvious signs of blockage in the trays themselves, clear if necessary, next pour small quantities of boiling water into the trays, look in the rear wheel arches to see if the water starts to run freely.

If this does not clear the blockage try feeding some nylon wire (hedge trimmer wire is good) up from the exit point and down from the drainage trays followed by pouring some more boiling water through the system.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Templar said:


> I've used a foot pump with a football adapter attached, inserted into the exit point of each of the drainage holes then operated the foot pump by hand whilst holding the adapter in place.
> 
> Alternatively as posted already, part open the roof and locate the two off drip trays (one each side) under the folding mechanism and make sure there is no obvious signs of blockage in the trays themselves, clear if necessary, next pour small quantities of boiling water into the trays, look in the rear wheel arches to see if the water starts to run freely.
> 
> If this does not clear the blockage try feeding some nylon wire (hedge trimmer wire is good) up from the exit point and down from the drainage trays followed by pouring some more boiling water through the system.


Haven't done the half open thing yet but did look in the wheel arches and can't see exit holes. Any chance of a pic


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Templar said:


> I've used a foot pump with a football adapter attached, inserted into the exit point of each of the drainage holes then operated the foot pump by hand whilst holding the adapter in place.
> 
> Alternatively as posted already, part open the roof and locate the two off drip trays (one each side) under the folding mechanism and make sure there is no obvious signs of blockage in the trays themselves, clear if necessary, next pour small quantities of boiling water into the trays, look in the rear wheel arches to see if the water starts to run freely.
> 
> If this does not clear the blockage try feeding some nylon wire (hedge trimmer wire is good) up from the exit point and down from the drainage trays followed by pouring some more boiling water through the system.


Reading all these comments with interest.
I take it that there are no issues with stopping the roof opening/closing cycle part way through? Just release the button at the appropriate time?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

CarloSalt said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I've used a foot pump with a football adapter attached, inserted into the exit point of each of the drainage holes then operated the foot pump by hand whilst holding the adapter in place.
> ...


This subject has already been covered and pictures have been added to that thread I believe.
Not really the time of year and day to be removing a wheel for a decent photo of the rear inner arch I'm afraid. The location of the drainage holes are sort of behind the driver and passenger seats but further inboard.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

CarloSalt said:


> >>>>
> Haven't done the half open thing yet but did look in the wheel arches and can't see exit holes. Any chance of a pic


As Templar said this has been covered in several previous threads if you search.

See here for photos of Mk1 (Mk2 and Mk3 have similar) viewtopic.php?f=2&t=294272

Stopping hood part open does no damage.


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

I cleaned rear drainage trays on my 2008 mk2 roadster,
Using sticks, sponge, L shaped rim cleaning brush, hot water, APC, brush and a thin hose.
Water flows out, but not from wheel arch side, it flow out 10 or 20 cm in front of rear wheels, under the car. Is it normal in mk2 roadster?

But still lots of humidity inside the car, i need to clean the plenum part i guess (huge plastic part under the windshield wipers), because it is full of dirt inside.
I hope after that everything will be okay


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Do check that water isn't coming from behind the door cards. It can run under the carpet.

Possible causes: leaking speaker seal or leaking maintenance cover seal. The latter can occur after a window regulator repair.


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

Left side (driver side) window stuck at middle when i try to close it. 
Is it related to window regulator?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

most likely window reg is broken.


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

I fixed it. Thanks


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

cwunch said:


> I fixed it. Thanks


just out of interest, what was wrong?


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

rajanm1 said:


> cwunch said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed it. Thanks
> ...


Window regulator fail. Some repair guy fixed it by changing the wires etc, cost me ~50€ to fix it in Istanbul Turkiye. If you do not have a mechanic shop who can handle the situation, I am sure it would cost 300-500€ in an original service.

AS usual, front speakers were also blown, changed both of them at an Audi dealer. Now, audio system works just fine...

By the way, I also cleaned the area which is in front of the front windshield. I removed a bag of dirt and dust  Front drainage holes are also clean now.

I also sealed the convertible top with a nanotechnology water sealant spray, works like a charm.

Humidity and smell in the car has become to normal


----------



## gw4dvb (Dec 9, 2021)

Templar said:


> I've used a foot pump with a football adapter attached, inserted into the exit point of each of the drainage holes then operated the foot pump by hand whilst holding the adapter in place.
> 
> Alternatively as posted already, part open the roof and locate the two off drip trays (one each side) under the folding mechanism and make sure there is no obvious signs of blockage in the trays themselves, clear if necessary, next pour small quantities of boiling water into the trays, look in the rear wheel arches to see if the water starts to run freely.
> 
> If this does not clear the blockage try feeding some nylon wire (hedge trimmer wire is good) up from the exit point and down from the drainage trays followed by pouring some more boiling water through the system.


I've tried all of the above without success - Audi are quoting nearly £1700 to fix the issue !!!! - has anyone tried Sink Unblocker ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you can't unblock the drain tubes by means of a snake or other device via the drip trays, you may need to pull them and clear them from inside the vehicle. One forum member found a sack of spiders eggs in his drain tube which was only discovered by removing the rear seat panel and physically clearing the tube from the drain-end as shown below. This post is worth a read, you can jump to page 5 for details - 








Mk2 Roadster Dampness Issues and Blocked Roof Drains


@ Steviejones133 - Transfer complete! (y) :)




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*NOTICE *- This post has been closed to avoid multiple threads on this topic. Please refer to the post linked below regarding the Mk2 Roadster drain tubes and issues related to dampness inside the cabin -








Mk2 Roadster Dampness Issues and Blocked Roof Drains


Hi all, so I have some damp behind the passenger seat of my wifes TT. Where should I start to look for blocked drains ect? Or is there a common problem I should check? Any advice or pointers to guides would be great. Many thanks Rich




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

